
Ask HN: How are you spending your Christmas Day? - Jaruzel
Merry Christmas &#x2F; Happy Holidays everyone. In the few years I&#x27;ve been frequenting HN I&#x27;ve come to feel very much part of this community, in a way that other online spaces have never been for me.<p>Due to personal circumstances, my partner and I won&#x27;t be celebrating Christmas until early January. Which brings me to wonder...<p>How are you all spending your time today? Traditional or not, let us share our stories!
======
mindcrime
Well, it's 7:26 AM here, and I haven't gone to bed from Christmas Eve yet. I
was up all night working on our billing service, specifically adding the
feature to generate PDF invoices and emailing them to customers. I have the
skeleton of that in place now, but still need to finish the layout of the PDF,
and wire up the code to populate it from the customer and invoice information
on the backend.

So.. right now I'm taking a break, watching this video (Sam Altman
interviewing Mark Zuckerberg)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb4IcGF5iTQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb4IcGF5iTQ)
and then planning to sleep in a little while.

Once I wake up, I'll cook, and then spend the rest of the day fixing up that
PDF business, and the email sending stuff.

Once that's done the next couple of items on the TODO list include wiring up
the OAuth integration where this app makes calls to other backend services,
and doing more work to make our SSO server production ready.

Also need to spin up a new VPS (probably at Hetzner) to deploy this app.

Not sure how much of that I'll get through today, but that's roughly what I'll
be doing.

~~~
Doyniish
Wowzer, crack open a beer and enjoy Christmas! Work can wait. Merry Christmas!

~~~
mindcrime
But the work _is_ what I enjoy. You think I'd do all this just to make money?
:-)

That said, I will take a break and go have dinner with a buddy of mine. That's
really my "Christmas celebration".

------
jrnichols
I'm a paramedic, so I'm at work today. Fortunately it's not at my 911 job but
at an urgent care, so the chances of it being a little less busy are much
higher.

Even better, the nearby Starbucks still has my favorite holiday drinks.

We did all of our Christmas stuff at home last night.

~~~
trcollinson
Thank you for what you do. Luckily (fingers crossed) I haven’t needed an
Urgent Care on Christmas Day for the last few years. But I did slice open a
finger two years in a row (same finger, same stupid slicing accident, I’ve
grown better with knife skills) and needed stitches ASAP. I am so grateful for
the professionals in the medical field that serve us even with our own
stupidity. Thank you and have a happy holidays!

~~~
jrnichols
Slicing accident?

it might not come as a surprise to hear that a lot of the lacerations/etc we
see are related to opening mail/packages/Amazon stuff. ;-)

~~~
trcollinson
I was actually preparing a standing prime rib roast! And trimming the fat. I
held the roast with one hand and slices towards that hand with the other.
Twice! The first year, shame on the roast. But the second year... lol

------
themanwhosold
Driving through Germany and France trying to find the open cafe or restaurant
to find at least some food.

~~~
brador
Tip: Head to non-native areas (chinese, indian). They're less likely to be
celebrating Christmas, and more likely to be open for business. We found an
open supermarket and a awesome chinese buffet last year using this trick.

------
FlopV
I'll be walking dogs at the humane society for a few hours with some friends.
From there, we'll go to the beach for lunch and might do some free diving
depending on the conditions of the water.

Tonight we'll have a bonfire and pot luck. My family is up in the northeast, I
live down in the Caribbean.

This time last year, we didn't have electricity, so we have much to be
thankful for looking back at 2018.

------
miguelrochefort
I'm traveling in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam.

A pickpocket stole my phone on Christmas Eve at the mark of midnight.

I spent Christmas day looking for a replacement device and trying to set it
up. I later ate some convenience store ramen, called my parents, and went to
sleep.

------
newman8r
I just finished 3d printing the last of the gifts on my list. Spending the day
with my family, dinner at my grandparent's house. I'll probably only spend a
couple of hours on my startup project today - I've got a bunch of demos
scheduled for early January and a lot left to finish, so no days off.

------
JoshCalbet
Learning about how a friend of a college has a sibling who work in Korea, and
surprisingly noticing that they complained how people there "lives to work".

------
koksik202
visiting familiy and playing video games in the evening :) nothing better than
people not celebrating Christmas covering the oncall.

